# Desi and Minnie



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

Here are my foster girls.







The first one is Desi and the second is Minnie







If anyone is in the Kansas area and looking for some real sweet girls let me know.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww they're so sweet. I hope someone gives them a loving forever home. You're a wonderful person for fostering them. Bless you.


----------

